# 1970 gto restoration



## JODEAN775 (May 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has a few pictures of the front end of a 1970 without the front bumper on it im trying to figure a few things out


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

*Hopefully this may help*



JODEAN775 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a few pictures of the front end of a 1970 without the front bumper on it im trying to figure a few things out


Here are a couple shots of my 70


----------

